# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Ambtenaren zijn snel genoeg voor Zuid-Hollanders - Volkskrant

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Ambtenaren zijn snel genoeg voor Zuid-Hollanders*
*Volkskrant -** 7 uur geleden*
DEN HAAG - De boeteregeling voor trage provincie-ambtenaren in Zuid-Holland is in een half jaar tijd maar door één burger gebruikt. PvdA-Statenlid Robbert Baruch is verbaasd over dit resultaat en heeft de provincie om een evaluatie gevraagd. *...* 
Vergoedingsregeling klagen provincie geflopt Unity FM
Patiënten gaan bij ambtenaren op bezoek Zibb.nl
*alle 4 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

